# Black window trim on 330i?



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I thought all 330i's came with the chrome window trim, but I saw a 330i with black window trim at Ralph's this evening. What gives? Was it definitely a custom job?


----------



## gee_boo (Dec 29, 2001)

A friend of mine purchased a '02 325i. The passenger side had black trim and the driver side had silver trim on the top part of the window. Ooops. I was the one that noticed it - - 3 months after her purchase. She say BMW will add silver trim although 325i only come in black trim.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

LMAO!! "Oops!" indeed!

At least they half upgraded her instead of half downgrading her!

Actually, though, I'm having a hard time deciding which I prefer. I guess the point is moot, though, since mine will have chrome.


----------



## gee_boo (Dec 29, 2001)

Chrome looks richer. 

I had to settle for Black trim. '02 325i SP. I could not justify the extra $$. Maybe next car.


----------



## MAK (Dec 22, 2001)

That is a classic mistake. I guess Ford and Chevy don't have a monopoly on goof-ups.

I guess that is why we have choices. I like the look of the black trim. Very understated and not at all flashy. The chrome just seems too "loud" for my tastes.
Mike


----------

